# Sage smart grinder pro settings for different brew methods



## TheHToad (Sep 1, 2018)

I've been wondering if anyone have any experience regarding the settings with the sage smart grinder pro for different brew methods and would like to share your experience

Right now I'm using the following, all with the inside burr set at 6.

Espresso - 3-7

Moka pot - 20

Chemx - 25

areopress - 25

immersion cold brew - 55

French press - 60

my only problem is that i think even at 60, the french press grind is too fine, but when I made the inner burr setting to 7, the espresso setting doesn't seem fine enough even at one, with a 18s extraction 1:2 ratio brew on the espresso. And I'm not willing to switch the inner burr setting every time I brew a different coffee. Although a part of me suspect it may be due to a bad batch of beans and I have yet to get some new beans to test it out again

Anyone have any opinion on french press grind size with the sage smart grinder pro?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Your French press is too coarse if anything, I'd use similar to Chemex or finer, depending on which press.


----------



## TheHToad (Sep 1, 2018)

MWJB said:


> Your French press is too coarse if anything, I'd use similar to Chemex or finer, depending on which press.


Would you use a grind closer to moka or to french press when it comes to chemex?

I see some recommend finer grind for chemex than v60 and vice versa


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

TheHToad said:


> Would you use a grind closer to moka or to french press when it comes to chemex?
> 
> I see some recommend finer grind for chemex than v60 and vice versa


The idea that there is a "French press grind" is a bit odd to me. If you use a small single wall glass press you need a finer grind (more like moka pot) than if your going to steep a litre or more in an insulated press for an hour (more like drip grind).

On the other hand, if I'm making one mug in a drip cone, I'll use the same grind setting as I would for two. Maybe more & smaller pulses for the single mug.

Chemex paper has a more open weave, it'll be less prone to clogging with a coarser grind than you 'can' use in a v60 with the less cloggy, Japanese paper. But actual grind size will depend on brew size & pour regime.

But really, I would use the same grind for both, make life simpler. Use a grind that extracts your bigger V60 & Chemex brews well, but doesn't produce any silty/powdery sensation at the end of the cup. Then make that grind work for the smaller brews.


----------



## Sharon (Dec 28, 2021)

Hello I just got the sage pro grinder for Xmas and I'm finding it hard getting the right setting for moka pot coffee is way too bitter at the minute do I need to go finer or coarser .. I will invest in a coffee machine soon but the moka pot is all I have at the minute please help miss my perfect morning coffees


----------

